
ColorBrewer: Color Advice for Maps - bpierre
http://colorbrewer2.org/
======
zcarter
Also available as python/R packages-

pypi:
[https://pypi.python.org/pypi/brewer2mpl/1.4.1](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/brewer2mpl/1.4.1)

cran:
[https://cran.r-project.org/web/packages/RColorBrewer/index.h...](https://cran.r-project.org/web/packages/RColorBrewer/index.html)

~~~
gradi3nt
brewer2mpl moved to:
[https://jiffyclub.github.io/palettable/](https://jiffyclub.github.io/palettable/)

Great package, thanks for sharing!

------
NelsonMinar
d3.js has ColorBrewer baked in available either as Javascript or CSS. Here's a
handy static visualization of the scales:
[http://bl.ocks.org/mbostock/5577023](http://bl.ocks.org/mbostock/5577023)

Any time you pick colors for a visualization, these scales should be your
default choice. You can choose something else but you better have a good
reason.

------
pluma
As a colorblind person: THANK YOU.

------
ipunchghosts
I swear this was just posted here. Is there really that much turnover going
on?

~~~
cstuder
There's a new 'Past' link which will search for the previous submissions:

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ColorBrewer%3A%20Color%20Advic...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=ColorBrewer%3A%20Color%20Advice%20for%20Maps&sort=byDate&dateRange=all&type=story&storyText=false&prefix&page=0)

So yes, there was a submission a couple of hours ago. And one 6 years ago...
Not that much turnover in my opinion.

~~~
ipunchghosts
Not 6 years ago. 72 days ago.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10157889](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10157889)

ass

